# very bad burnt leaves



## -X- (Feb 20, 2007)

ok, i never experience this problem before so i thought i was going to be ok but eventually it gotten worse. heres my problem all my 50 plants leaves are dry, burnt, crispy what ever you wanna call it but i could just touch them they will crumble. it first started out from the tip onward.

im using sunshine organic soil; in a sog method; hand water; ppm is always under 1000; lights 1000 hps & 600 hps; 25 plants in each 2x4 or 3x6 tray its pretty crowded; lights are about 18 to 20 inches away from tops; im in 6 week of flowering it didn't start happening until the 4 wk into flowering. im using gh micro, grow and bloom and i water them twice a week.

i first thought it was spider-mites but i got rid of them and still it kept on burning to a crisp so i thought it was salt build-up, i leached it with clearex for 1 week still nothing, then i thought i could be the lights so i raised it from  1ft was to 18" now 600w and 16" was to 22" now for the 1000w. sorry for blabbing but i spent all my money on this grow and its looking very bad now. please check out pics


----------



## -X- (Feb 20, 2007)

the grow room pic is when i first planted my babys and the burnt leaves pic is the first sign of it happening and its been almost 3 weeks, now 80% of the leaves are burnt like the pic.


----------



## Dada (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm not positive that I got your first post right. Did you say you had your 600w HPS 1 foot from the tops of your plants and your 1000w HPS 16" from the tops? Now you've moved them to 18" and 22" respecitvely? If I have this right, it sure looks like you toasted them pretty good. I'd raise both lights another couple of inches and try to keep those 20% of leaves that are still alive. The bad toasting will affect yield and potency, but at this point, you might as well keep going to see what happens.


----------



## schlendrake (Feb 21, 2007)

1000 watts create a lot of heat. Mine is 5-6' from my plants and at the top the of the mancollas the temp gets to 80ish+. The tops fully grown are about 2 feet away from the light. So I Would have to say that they got burnt.


----------



## KADE (Feb 21, 2007)

Your outer edges will get crispy first... next day the whole leaf will be dead... thas how heat stress usually works... get ur temps down to around 85 or less... putting the lights higher doesn't necessarily fix the problem.


----------



## schlendrake (Feb 22, 2007)

You're right raising the lights won't necesarilly fix the problem but 1) it may as it did mine and 2) buy some time till a resolution is obtained. So why not at least give it a try and see what happens. It's a possible no cost fix.


----------



## Dada (Feb 22, 2007)

KADE said:
			
		

> Your outer edges will get crispy first... next day the whole leaf will be dead... thas how heat stress usually works... get ur temps down to around 85 or less... putting the lights higher doesn't necessarily fix the problem.


 
You are right, Kade, raising the lights won't necessarily solve the problem if there is too much heat in the room. However, looking at the first pic, it looks like it is a rather large room and not a cab, so it seemed like the biggest issue was the height of the lights. 12" for a 600w and 16" for a 1000w is just way too close. And even when he raised them, it seemed a bit too close. Question: Do you think those 20% of remaining leaves will be enough to bring most of his plants to completion of flower? 

I had 6 plants in veg under 12 CFLs and I managed to burn one horribly when it touched one of the twists for most of a day. The whole thing turned brown and crispy with just a tiny bit of green on a few leaves. After about 4 days, however, it began to get a tiny spot of new growth and then a few days later it almost looked like a new sprout after I trimmed the burnt leaves off. I kept the plant, even though it endured so much stress that it will probably turn male or hermie... I don't think this poster will have to worry about that at this stage in his grow, though. Should he trim the burned leaves away once he gets the temps under control and/or gets the height of his light set correctly?


----------



## -X- (Feb 22, 2007)

my room is about 72 square feet and the temps are about 82 to 87 maybe i dont have enough air flow going out and coming in. i cut down 3 plants and sent them to the hydroponics store and they checked my soil which was good, they checked my roots and it was good and my ph in the soil was at about 7 to 7.2 but they said that shouldn't had burnt them that way. inconclusive.


----------



## -X- (Feb 22, 2007)

here are some better pics of the leaves........


----------



## -X- (Feb 22, 2007)

are they still worth saving because they are in their 7 week of flowering and i notice some have stop growing due to the stress. any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Dada (Feb 22, 2007)

X -- Maybe Kade and schlendrake will chime in on this because they have a lot more experience with indoor grows than I do. Most of my experience is with outdoor grows, though I did do a couple grows in a shed with a translucent roof and a grow light a few years ago and am doing an indoor hydro (my first) right now.

If it was me, though, I would try to keep going to see if any of the plants finish flowering. I don't know if there will be enough live leaves to keep things going, but with seven weeks of flower already under your belt, you don't lose much by keeping them going even if none of them make it. What are the buds like at this stage? Is there anything at all that is smokable? I may be wrong, but I think your plants have enough green left on them that they *may* be able to finish. OTOH, I also realize that they could be so toasted that the green that is left will just focus so much on trying to repair the damage that it won't pump any more energy to the budsites. But why chop them until you know for sure? Again, Kade and schlendrake might be able to tell you for sure whether or not they have a chance. If there isn't a hope or a prayer, it probably would be better to just start over, though I would hate to have to do that after 7 weeks in flower! So close! 

It's cool that you can chop down plants and take them to your hydro store for analysis. Wish I could do that here. Your room temp getting to 87 is quite high, but I don't think it would ever do THAT to your plants. If you were into the 90s, that would be a different story, I suppose. I still believe that having your 600w light only 12" away from your plants and your 1000w light only 16" away is what caused the problem. I wouldn't let my single 400w with an air-cooled reflector get that close if my plants were in flower.


----------



## -X- (Feb 22, 2007)

Dada said:
			
		

> X -- Maybe Kade and schlendrake will chime in on this because they have a lot more experience with indoor grows than I do. Most of my experience is with outdoor grows, though I did do a couple grows in a shed with a translucent roof and a grow light a few years ago and am doing an indoor hydro (my first) right now.
> 
> If it was me, though, I would try to keep going to see if any of the plants finish flowering. I don't know if there will be enough live leaves to keep things going, but with seven weeks of flower already under your belt, you don't lose much by keeping them going even if none of them make it. What are the buds like at this stage? Is there anything at all that is smokable? I may be wrong, but I think your plants have enough green left on them that they *may* be able to finish. OTOH, I also realize that they could be so toasted that the green that is left will just focus so much on trying to repair the damage that it won't pump any more energy to the budsites. But why chop them until you know for sure? Again, Kade and schlendrake might be able to tell you for sure whether or not they have a chance. If there isn't a hope or a prayer, it probably would be better to just start over, though I would hate to have to do that after 7 weeks in flower! So close!
> 
> It's cool that you can chop down plants and take them to your hydro store for analysis. Wish I could do that here. Your room temp getting to 87 is quite high, but I don't think it would ever do THAT to your plants. If you were into the 90s, that would be a different story, I suppose. I still believe that having your 600w light only 12" away from your plants and your 1000w light only 16" away is what caused the problem. I wouldn't let my single 400w with an air-cooled reflector get that close if my plants were in flower.



some of the the plants that are not that badly burned are almost done but the ones that are badly burnt stop its process of growing  but it looks like its still try to recover. ive just lost 87 plants 2 weeks ago in their 4 week in flower cause the cops was knocking on the door. i then found out that it was a domestic violence call and they didn;t know which apartment it was. since i lost those 87 i was thinking that i could make it up with these 50 which is at another location but now it seem impossible.


----------



## Dada (Feb 22, 2007)

Well, good that you got some plants that are about to finish. The ones that got burned are going to be set back, no doubt about it. They'll divert energy from producing nice buds and trichs to trying to repair themselves. I just can't give you any input on how much time that will take. If it was me, I'd give them two weeks to see if they were on the road to improvement. If there was no change, I'd probably chop them and start over. But if there was some improvement -- even a little -- I'd likely let them go for a while longer. Just keep in mind that you aren't going to see dramatic improvement in two weeks and some of the most damaged plants may never recover.


----------



## -X- (Feb 22, 2007)

thanks for your help dada i very appreciate everything. but we have to move out by the 28th of this month so i start a hydro journal when we find another place. i have about 20 grape ape clones that rooted but i dont have the place to put them if who ever wants them for free let me know. you have to live around the bayarea to pick them up. please have doc rec and card ready when pickup


----------

